# medicare risk adjustment



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Oct 7, 2009)

hi everyone, 
can anyone give me any ideas in regards to medicare risk adjustment. I am thinking of accepting a position doing this. I am a CPC and have been auditing E/M services and I do not know if I am making a good career choice in taking this sort of position. I am used to looking at the level of sevice and procedure codes and now with this position I will only be looking at the dx codes. Can anyone give me advice. 
I am excited yet nervous.


----------



## srich64 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,
I have been doing risk assessment coding for 2 years now.  It's a different way of coding...(just ICD-9 not CPT).  Once you are trained on what to look for, it will be easier for you.  You will be looking for chronic conditions and also medical record errors (missed signatures by provider, missing dates of service, no patient name, etc).  It is a time consuming kind of coding - but more and more companies are starting to do this kind of thing.  Best of luck to you!


----------

